# redbelly piranha



## ACDC (Jan 29, 2003)

how fast will a 4 inch redbelly grow, i feed him live feeder goldfish


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would say it will max out at 6 inches and then grow slowly from that point on. You have to have a tank thought to maximize growth. You will not be getting good growth putting it in a 10g! :rock:


----------



## ACDC (Jan 29, 2003)

i'm moving it in to a 33 gallon in about 1-2 months


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

a red-belly will grow slightly more than 1 inch a month untill
it reaches 6-8 inches long


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

also if you looking for a bad-to-the-bone piranha you are
going to be highly disapointed with a solitary red-belly in a 
33 gallon


----------



## ACDC (Jan 29, 2003)

do you think a redbelly will do good in a 20 gallon for a couple months


----------



## ACDC (Jan 29, 2003)

tell me how i can make my redbelly a really pissed off piranha all the time


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

yes a red belly will be ok in a 20 for a couple months
but if you want a extremely aggressive piranha and
arnt afraid to spend a liitle cash buy a large rhom 7+
inches or an elongatus both of these species are extremely 
agressive

ditch the red belly


----------



## ACDC (Jan 29, 2003)

is ok to put in a crayfish with a redbelly or will eventually eat


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

The redbelly will tear him up eventually.


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

as i read in one of my books they will double in size each week untill abuot 1"than grow an inch a month till about 5-6" than very slowly about an inch every 8or9 months but its kinda old book so i dont know if that info is still up to date :laugh:


----------

